# Goals for the new year



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

My goals for the new year is getting myself together financially for the new year. 

Work on my,credit ( already jumped 20 points 

Work on my savings. 

Focus on school ..starts in 2 days ..

Focus on my art..

Wish me luck


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

Mine are to get in to college, pursue a new job, go abroad for a few months. Those are my big goals. Some everyday goals are to talk to my friends more and check up on how they are doing more. I want to be able to talk to my coworkers and even hang out with them (probably once i get my new job, i barely talk to the ones i have now at this time) i wanna get out of the house more, even if its just by myself. I want to finally finish writing a song


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Figure out my living situation


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Get my life sorted out.


----------



## HarmonicOscillator (Feb 1, 2018)

Focus more on school and get a real date.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

This year I'd like to break my routine a little by trying new things

I'd like to go to a meet up group and I'd like to take a kick boxing class at least once and see if I like it.

To be a little more healthier 

To add another source of income for myself

I think I'll stick to those four, not overload myself and see how things go.


----------

